# Attachment sizes



## Lúthien Séregon (Aug 5, 2003)

I know this probably isn't very important, but I was wondering what the maximum attachment size is for a forum? I know on this site it's just over 200 kb, but could it be any bigger?


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

It could be bigger, but it's kept that low to conserve server space and download time. As I understand it.


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 10, 2003)

indeed, and it would cost more, (i think) to get more space....


----------



## Beorn (Aug 10, 2003)

There are currently over 1500 attachments in the database. If we increased the size, more people would post attachments. 

200Kb should be enough for anything that you feel needs to be attached...You can make images smaller by increasing their compression, which is an option on most photo editing programs...


----------

